# Yall aint that scary...



## closetwine (Aug 29, 2013)

yes im still alive... lol and yyoull get the whole story...






























after i get a ton of stuff done tomorow...
ill even explain why my spelling and grammer suck tonight... nope i aint tasting lol....... stay tuned veterans. and hello to the 'rookies' (Dezil you will always be a rookie in my book...lol)


----------



## Deezil (Aug 30, 2013)

Whaaaaaaaateeever! 

Closet here... Sirs earlier today....

What's in the air?!
Or is it in the water?!

.. The 'whole story'?

Is the corner or Buford involved?
What did you reeaaallly do?


----------



## Runningwolf (Aug 30, 2013)

Hey closet welcome back. Ya'll popping except Troy. Whats up??


----------



## JohnT (Aug 30, 2013)

Hey Closet! Welcome back. I miss our spirited debates over the merits of Welches


----------



## Arne (Aug 30, 2013)

Good to see ya again. And like the old TV show used to say, "Welcome back" Arne.


----------



## Julie (Aug 30, 2013)

JohnT said:


> Hey Closet! Welcome back. I miss our spirited debates over the merits of Welches



Oh don't you two start that again. 

Welcome back Closetwine, I'm sure your story of why you have been gone for so long will be a good one


----------



## JohnT (Aug 30, 2013)

Julie said:


> Oh don't you two start that again.
> 
> Welcome back Closetwine, I'm sure your story of why you have been gone for so long will be a good one


 
*Julie:* Sorry, I could not resist! 

*Closet:* I hope you realize that I am just kidding around and that I really do not mean any thing by it!


----------



## closetwine (Aug 30, 2013)

John, oh John ...... (Julie- See I'm innocent!... on this one) LOL! TxBrew sent me a pm, I'm betting the others that are popping in got one to! Mostly a where have you gone to? LOL!

To the story: Long made short- I survived RN school so far... 1 More year!!! YAY ME... lol. No really that is it... It consumes my life! 

Now... my computer crashed, I had to type that post on my Kindle touch (that sucked!), and mom gave me her old computer.... I can't fix it either! LOL So I ran out and baught me a lil netbook to use for the moment (courtesty of Hubby's belated b-day present to me). So that's why the crappy spelling and grammer... (Ok I really can't spell, so mostly just the grammer). 

I haven't set up the new 'closet' yet.... But I went from a 4ftx6ft room (the original closet) to a 1-car garage! YAY! I haven't started anything new... Boo... But I am getting my Dad started! YAY! But he doesn't like taking advice from his daughter.... Boo... Now... Listen up JOHNT... I got called all fancy for having a hydrometer! LOL, and you thought I was bad! Needless to say, I ain't drinking what he's a-makin'!

On other news, Hubby and 3 kids are still kickin, got a new addition to the family, a yr old Doberman lap dog. Closed on and moved in the new house... still haven't unpacked 1/2 of it, but hey it's only been 9 months right? 

So yeah.... my only excuse is I can do anything but start an IV on yall.... and you should be nice because IVs I will learn next week. IVs and Catheters come in differnt sizes and ya never know when I may be your nurse! HeeHeeHee....


----------



## rob (Aug 30, 2013)

Welcome back!


----------



## Deezil (Aug 30, 2013)

closetwine said:


> So yeah.... my only excuse is I can do anything but start an IV on yall.... and you should be nice because IVs I will learn next week. IVs and *Catheters *come in differnt sizes and ya never know when I may be your nurse! HeeHeeHee....



Trust me, it's not the IV I'm scared of


----------



## dessertmaker (Aug 31, 2013)

closetwine said:


> So yeah.... my only excuse is I can do anything but start an IV on yall.... and you should be nice because IVs I will learn next week. IVs and Catheters come in differnt sizes and ya never know when I may be your nurse! HeeHeeHee....



If i let you stick me with an IV will you put skeeter pee in the bag?


----------



## Julie (Aug 31, 2013)

JohnT that is quite alright, and Closetwine you are never innocent! You two had quite the conversation about Welches and Runningwolf and I had quite the time keeping up with you two!


----------



## Runningwolf (Aug 31, 2013)

...but we missed you!


----------



## closetwine (Aug 31, 2013)

LOL Julie.... good times.  We ain't going back there lol. I'll work on that Skeeter Pee IV as soon as they let me have one with coffee or Mtn. Dew!


----------



## closetwine (Aug 31, 2013)

I respect those that prefer Welches and that my views are just those of personal taste. -JohnT


Hehehe lookie what I found hidden in another thread.... For the record.... I'm SO over the Welches thing....(and never did it anyways).

So, whatever happened to Troy?


----------



## Julie (Aug 31, 2013)

Troy stops in about every four months or so and makes a one sentence post then disappears again.


----------



## closetwine (Aug 31, 2013)

Hmm... well it's nice to see so many 'veterans' still active... Miss Julie do you have any new AWESOME fruit wines I need to attempt? 
I'm getting me a list cued up for next spring... LOL!


----------



## Julie (Sep 1, 2013)

Skittles!!!!!! My nephew likes skittles so I made him a wine out of skittles, that is kinda sorta fruit. Beyond that nothing new.


----------



## closetwine (Sep 1, 2013)

Skittles.. lol I remember debating that one when everyone was making the candy cane...  Still not sure I wanna try it though...lol


----------



## Runningwolf (Sep 1, 2013)

Skittles came out good. Candy Cane I used for toilet bowl cleaner


----------



## closetwine (Sep 1, 2013)

Runningwolf said:


> Skittles came out good. Candy Cane I used for toilet bowl cleaner



Good to know cause the CC sounded intriguing.... I may have to do a Skittles before long... Hubby would owe me for that one....


----------



## jamesngalveston (Sep 1, 2013)

Making wine is like waiting on a woman to get ready for dinner.... Do you want 'soccer mom' in PJ's and a ponytail, or 'sex kitten'in heels::....Don't rush it!

gee, let me think on that>>>...anyhow that is a very clever statement


----------



## Julie (Sep 1, 2013)

Closetwine, don't be listening to Dan on the candy cane. He screwed that up when he added the kool aid!


----------



## jswordy (Sep 1, 2013)

And me and wineforfun gain back yet another Welchs' fan...YAY!


----------



## winointraining (Sep 1, 2013)

Yeah welchs !!!!!!!!


----------



## closetwine (Sep 1, 2013)

He put Kool-Aid in it?!? I guess I missed that brain-fart... or I forgot, either way lol. And y'all kids keep the Welches.... I ain't going back there, Julie will beat me (and she has a mean whip!)


----------



## closetwine (Sep 1, 2013)

jamesngalveston said:


> Making wine is like waiting on a woman to get ready for dinner.... Do you want 'soccer mom' in PJ's and a ponytail, or 'sex kitten'in heels::....Don't rush it!
> 
> gee, let me think on that>>>...anyhow that is a very clever statement



LOL I got tired of telling the Newbies to chill out and stop getting their panties in a bunch..... Always rushing things... LOL!


----------



## Runningwolf (Sep 1, 2013)

closetwine said:


> He put Kool-Aid in it?!? I guess I missed that brain-fart... or I forgot, either way lol. And y'all kids keep the Welches.... I ain't going back there, Julie will beat me (and she has a mean whip!)



I lost the red stripe from the candy cane and was trying to get it back in. It was a success but then the white stripe disappeared. I just can't figure out where I went wrong.


----------



## dessertmaker (Sep 1, 2013)

closetwine said:


> LOL I got tired of telling the Newbies to chill out and stop getting their panties in a bunch..... Always rushing things... LOL!



HA! James rushes things more than any winemaker anywhere! He's been known to use plastic explosives to force clear his wine on the 2nd day of primary fermentation. He once shot a carboy with 00 Buckshot just because the wine was THINKING about haze. He fired a bottle of wine out of a potato cannon just because it was NEXT to a bottle that developed a pectic haze problem. And you don't wanna know what he did to THAT bottle.


----------



## closetwine (Sep 1, 2013)

Runningwolf said:


> I lost the red stripe from the candy cane and was trying to get it back in. It was a success but then the white stripe disappeared. I just can't figure out where I went wrong.



Should've just left it and drank it whle listening to the White Stripes.... 
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0J2QdDbelmY[/ame]

And I'd have just beet the red into it  Or really add a beet next time... I'm digging that method. and seems like I remember the Great Stripe Debate... Did anyone ever finish the butterscotch? I've got a hankering to make some.... and a cinnamon.


----------



## JohnT (Sep 3, 2013)

jswordy said:


> And me and wineforfun gain back yet another Welchs' fan...YAY!


 




winointraining said:


> Yeah welchs !!!!!!!!



*<Sigh> I feel a disturbance in the force... *




closetwine said:


> I respect those that prefer Welches and that myviews are just those of personal taste. -JohnT
> 
> Hehehe lookie what I found hidden in another thread.... For the record....I'm SO over the Welches thing....(and never did it anyways).




Can't argue against my own words (LOL).


----------



## Julie (Sep 3, 2013)

JohnT said:


> *<Sigh> I feel a disturbance in the force... *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

JohnT, they trapped you! :<


----------



## JohnT (Sep 3, 2013)

Julie, 

They sure did, but you have to admit that my "Star Wars" reference was rather funny!


----------



## Julie (Sep 3, 2013)

Yes it was.


----------



## closetwine (Sep 4, 2013)

HEEHEEHEE.....


----------

